# WinCC Flexible 2008: Variablen-Zugriffe aktualisieren mit „neu verbinden“



## Chräshe (6 Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

 Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass das sich WinCC Flexible recht intelligent mit S7 synchronisiert.   
 Aktuell habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich in einem neu erstellten Baustein (Multiinstanz) was ergänzen musste und sich somit auch der Adressbereich verschoben hat.
 Das hatte ich schon öfter. Wenn man dann im Variablen-Editor den entsprechenden Bereich markierte, konnte man mit der rechte Maustaste "neu verbinden" auswählen. Es dauerte etwas, aber dann war wieder alles im Lot.
 Aktuell funktioniert das nicht mehr!

 Gibt es da irgendwelche Beschränkungen wegen der Schachtelungstiefe?
  Es handelt sich doch nur um eine Multiinstanz mit einer einfachen Struktur ohne weitere Untergliederung!

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## SoftMachine (6 Mai 2012)

Mal aus dem Kopf ohne nachzuschauen:
Beim "Neu Verbinden" in Flex gibt es die Optionen
- nur symbolisch
- nur Datentyp und Adresse
- oder beides zusammen

Welche Option hast du verwendet?


----------



## Chräshe (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo SoftMachine,

so wie im Bild hätte es doch klappen müssen. Alle anderen Kombinationen hatte ich auch probiert.



Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist - was will ich neu verbinden, wenn der symbolische Name, die Adresse und der Datentyp bereits stimmen?
Bedeutet das, dass alles korrekt ist, aber unter Umständen die Verbindung doch nicht funktioniert?!?

Gibt es hier vielleicht noch Abhängigkeiten, welche CPU und Panel verwendet werden?
Hier handelt es sich um eine CPU314C-2PN/DP mit MP377…

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Lupo (7 Mai 2012)

Ich hake dann die untere Checkbox auch meißt noch mit an.
Aber was funktioniert denn genau nicht richtig bzw. wo liegt dein Problem ?


----------



## Chräshe (7 Mai 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> Aber was funktioniert denn genau nicht richtig bzw. wo liegt dein Problem?



Nach dem "neu verbinden" sind die Variablen immer noch orange. Die Adressen wurden nicht nachgezogen und es kommt keine Fehlermeldung…


----------



## Verpolt (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ist der Operandenzugriff in Step 7 auf symbolisch oder absolut eingestellt?

Stimmt das Symbol noch mit WinccFlex überein? Wenn nein, dann stimmt vielleicht die Adresse? Wenn nein, dann händisch in Flexible nachführen.


----------



## Chräshe (7 Mai 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist der Operandenzugriff in Step 7 auf symbolisch oder absolut eingestellt?
> 
> Stimmt das Symbol noch mit WinccFlex überein? Wenn nein, dann stimmt vielleicht die Adresse? Wenn nein, dann händisch in Flexible nachführen.



Step7 steht aktuell auf „absolut“, sonnst bekomme ich wegen ständiger Inkonsistenzen einen Vogel.
Die Symbole stimmten, nur die Adressen nicht. 

Bisher war es egal ob ich in Step7 „absolut“ oder „symbolisch“ eingestellt hatte – WinCC flex hat das im Hintergrund richtig nachgezogen, sofern die Variablen korrekt verbunden waren.
Eben habe ich versucht die Fehlfunktion zu reproduzieren – Alles ist wieder gut und ich weiß nicht warum. :icon_evil:

Könnte es sein, dass es zu Problemen kommt, wenn man zu zweit am Projekt arbeitet?
Meine Kollegin war an der VISU zugange, während ich in Step7 werkelte...


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wenn du bei offenem Flex den Aufbau eines (zumindestens teil-projektierten) DB oder auch I-DB's änderst dann kommt Flex (im Gegensatz zu Protool) nicht damit klar. Du kannst dann sogar recht hübsche teileweise angsteinflössende Meldungen erhalten. Am Besten ist es nach meiner Erfahrung nicht bei offenem Flex in der gleichen Step7-Applikation herumzuwerkeln. Glatt bekommen tu man es nach meiner Erfahrung durch Beenden von Flex und anschließendem Neustart von Flex. In ganz hartnäckigen Fällen kann es passieren, dass man auch noch die temporären Dateien löschen muss.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Mai 2012)

dass "neu verbinden" manchmal so überhaupt nicht funktionieren will, das beobachte ich nun auch schon des öfteren. Insbesondere nach Kopieraktionen?

was dann hilft: Verbindung löschen, dann neue Verbindung erstellen und die Variablen auf die neue Verbindung umswitchen. und dann anhand Adresse und Datentyp verbinden...

...funktioniert aber nur, wenn da sich nichts verschoben hat


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Mai 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Insbesondere nach Kopieraktionen?



Siemens gibt ja vor, Kopieraktionen etc. nicht per Explorer durchzuführen. Das habe ich in der Vergangeheit immer ignoriert, weil es eben immer funktioniert hat.

Vor einiger Zeit ist das mal irgendwie schiefgegangen. Nach Öffnen des HMI-Projekts konnten die Variablen nicht mehr synchronisiert werden. Verbindung war ok, HMI-DB mit den Variablen war auch im Projekt.
DB geöffnet: Nur ein grauer Hintergrund zu sehen, alle Variablen weg
Step7 neu gestartet: DB wieder ok, alle Variablen vorhanden
HMI-Projekt geöffnet: Wieder der Synchronisierungsfehler, DB wieder leer... :evil:

Im Quellprojekt (vor der Kopieraktion) war der Fehler noch nicht.

Also diesmal brav aus dem Step7-Manager mit "speichern unter" gearbeitet. --> Alles ok.

Seitdem nutze ich das Kopieren per Explorer nicht mehr...


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ... *HMI-DB *mit den Variablen war auch im Projekt.
> *DB geöffnet: Nur ein grauer Hintergrund zu sehen*, alle Variablen weg...



was für einen DB meinst du hier ?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Mai 2012)

Das ist ein Global-DB, den ich in meinen Projekten als "HMI-DB" nutze. Dort sind alle Variablen deklariert, die auch im HMI-Projekt genutzt werden.
Der "graue Hintergrund" war auch sehr untypisch. Es fehlte sogar die Spalte mit der Adresse und ich konnte auch nichts mehr darin editieren.

Achja... Step 7 V5.5 und WinCC flexible 2008 SP2


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2012)

Ach so,
bei mir greift Flex durchaus auch auf verschiedene DB´s der jeweiligen Anlagenteile zu, es muss also einiges mehr synchronisiert werden.
Aber das Problem vom TE hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------

